# PITH No Shows



## LanceD (Aug 4, 2008)

I posted this in the Penturning forum under the original thread pairings.
I wanted to start a new thread for everyone who hasn't been able to contact their partner.


Well it looks like some people who said they would participate can't be found. Lets try this. Anyone who is having problems contacting their partner please list after this post. I will then do another drawing at the end of this week and pair up everyone for a second time.

I hope this will work out in everyone's favor who hasn't been able to contact their original partner. 

I wanted this to be a fun experience for everyone. I do understand that people come and go real quick around here but it would be nice and courteous if a person couldn't fulfill their obligation to their partner to at least send them an email giving a reason why.

Please post here and we'll get round two started .


----------



## smoky10 (Aug 4, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Ozzy (Aug 4, 2008)

I sent my pen out and I know that my partner, woodrev, received it because he emailed me to let me know that he got it.

 I have not received anything, from my other partner, madwood. Not a pen or a message; other than when he initially contacted me for my address.

 The most important thing to me was that the pen I sent out was acceptable to the recipient and according to his email it was.


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 4, 2008)

Lance, I will be happy to send pens to those who were "stiffed"... Just have them contact me. I want everyone to get their pen!
and You should not have to make new parings.....just let me know it would be an Honor!


----------



## LanceD (Aug 4, 2008)

If anyone hasn't received or heard back from their partner just post it here and we'll do another drawing at the end of the week. Jay I appreciate your offer and we'll definately take you up on it. I too will offer to send a pen to  a member who hasn't received one.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 4, 2008)

My partner was supposed to send me one and I haven't heard anything from him. I tried emailing him but he don't email me back.  My partners name is avbill.


----------



## donwae (Aug 4, 2008)

*pith no show*

I sent a pen to my partner but did not hear anything from pensbydesign who was supposed to make one for me.  This is a great idea and I would participate again.


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2008)

I sent mine out to ilikewood about two weeks ago and have not received word that he received it. I tried calling him (tried to get the number from phone co...no listing.
My pen is ont the way (PM from sender)

I will make extra as well


----------



## jharvey1309 (Aug 4, 2008)

I am new to the board but would gladly send out a pen to someone who did not get one.  I look forward to the next go around as I would love to get in on this as well.

Jonathan


----------



## DocStram (Aug 4, 2008)

*ilikewood*



Nick said:


> I sent mine out to ilikewood about two weeks ago and have not received word that he received it. I tried calling him (tried to get the number from phone co...no listing.
> My pen is ont the way (PM from sender)
> 
> I will make extra as well



Stay cool .....  Bill in Idaho (ilkewood) is a long time, trusted, and beloved member of IAP.    We know that Bill and his family have been going through an extremely difficult time with the loss of his son last Spring.  Just give him a little time ..... if he got the pen, you'll hear from him.


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 4, 2008)

Lance, I was able to finish my PITH pen today.  They will go out in tomorrows mail, if the Hurricane headed our way allows it, if not Wednesday.  Remember I warned everyone including my partner that I would be late getting my done.  Good news  --  It's done. :biggrin:

Thanks.

PS, I haven't received mine, but we have been in contact, and he was on vacation until last part of July, so I am not worried.


----------



## altaciii (Aug 4, 2008)

I had a great set of partners.  Both were contacted and everything went smoothly.  What I would Like to know is........CAN I PLAY AGAIN?


----------



## SuperDave (Aug 4, 2008)

After two+ weeks, My partner on the receiving end (VANTOO) has refused to contact me back, after e-mail and PM's, to confirm receipt of the home-brewed resin pen. I am considering the issue closed from this post forward. I have a duplicate blank and will make it available to fill someone's PITH obligation. Just e-mail me the details and I will take care of it on my end.

D


----------



## gad5264 (Aug 4, 2008)

I received my fine pen but have not been able to make contact with the person I am supposed to send mine to. So please add me to the group.


----------



## LanceD (Aug 4, 2008)

Rob, I knew you would get it done. As long as everyone communicates with each other to let his or her partner know that thre may be a delay everything is fine. But it's the ones who are deliberately rying to hide and avoid emails that worries me. 

 It would be great also when you receive your pen that you would take two minutes of your time to acknowledge that your pen was received. Posting on the thread or at the least a private email would be a very nice gesture.

We are feeling the effects from the hurricane right now. It's skirting right under the Louisiana coast as I write this. Rain and 30 to 40 mph gusts will be around through the night. I hope everything is OK on your end. I was going to Houston on Wednesday for a business meeting but will probably hold off until the beginning of the week.


----------



## Leather Man (Aug 6, 2008)

Lance, I have BrentK's pen done but I have not been able to contact him. I beleive he works in the oil fields and maybe he is not home yet. I do not want to send it unless I know he is there to accept it. Brent, if you read this please get in touch with me. 
Thanks
Ben


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 6, 2008)

I was on the other end of Ben's story...  No reply from BrentK, he was to make me one.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 7, 2008)

Lance just saw this thread , never heard from my partner (got paired both ways with the same person) so I'm still game .:crying:
PS: remember it's  LDB2000  :biggrin::clown::biggrin:


----------



## Nolan (Aug 8, 2008)

Cant seem to get mine ironed out either with the person who was to make my pen.

 I made the pen for my person and shipped it. I forgot to take a photo of it


----------



## RonSchmitt (Aug 8, 2008)

great12b4ever said:


> Remember I warned everyone including my partner that I would be late getting my done. Good news -- It's done. :biggrin:


 
Never had a doubt Rob.:smile-big:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 8, 2008)

I think that after a reasonable amount of time, all persons who haven't responded with a good reason as to why they are not sending a pen should be prevented from doing so again...otherwise, it spoils it for everyone.


----------



## LanceD (Aug 8, 2008)

Let's see if I got this right. I'll try to accomodate everyone who hasn't heard from their partners.

Leatherman and Firefyter EMT makes a pen for each other since they each were paired with BrentK.

Super Dave makes a pen for Ozzy.

LDB2000 makes a pen for Nolan

Gad5264 makes a pen for LDB2000

JHarvey makes a pen for 1jaredschmidt


----------



## SuperDave (Aug 8, 2008)

LanceD said:


> Let's see if I got this right. I'll try to accomodate everyone who hasn't heard from their partners.
> 
> Super Dave makes a pen for Ozzy.




I'm all over it.

OZZY... PM me your coordiantes and I will "git'er done!"

Dave


----------



## LanceD (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks very much Dave :highfive: .


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh Great !!! I have to make a pen for The Burlmiester? ....why not ask me to do something easy....like making a lasting world peace !!!! :crying:
Nolan , unless you have something special you would like I have an idea :befuddled: (wish we had a PANIC smilies)


----------



## rdunn12 (Aug 8, 2008)

Even though I recieved a pen and sent my pen(and all went well)I would be willing to help out and make a pen for someone who did'nt receive one.Just let me know and I will get it done!


----------



## LanceD (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Ronald thanks for the offer and I'll definately keep you on the sidelines until we need you.

Butch I know you'll make Nolan proud.


----------



## DocStram (Aug 8, 2008)

Now that this is over .... we probably should share some ideas about how to handle the next PITH.   While it makes sense to ban people who didn't fulfill their obligation from participating in the next PITH ... it probably doesn't matter.  My guess is that they won't ask to be in the next PITH.  

So, maybe what we need to do is take a look at the statistics of who did not make a pen.  Maybe from that information we can set up some entry rules for the next PITH.  Like, maybe the stats will show that the deadbeats were members for less than a week ..... or maybe they had posted only a few times.   We need to see if there is a common denominator.   (Like, maybe they're all from Texas ... kidding!)

In any event ... let's look at the data and see what we come up with.

BTW ... maybe we need to come up with a letter to send to those who didn't take care of their end of the deal.  Just something to let them know that we're disappointed in their lack of character.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 8, 2008)

Nolan said:


> I made the pen for my person and shipped it. I forgot to take a photo of it




I have you beat. I took probably 20-30 pics of the one I sent Angboy (a solid aluminum Zen) and not a single one came out worth a flip.  And I'd already sent the pen out before I noticed the crappy pics.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 8, 2008)

DocStram said:


> Now that this is over .... we probably should share some ideas about how to handle the next PITH.   While it makes sense to ban people who didn't fulfill their obligation from participating in the next PITH ... it probably doesn't matter.  My guess is that they won't ask to be in the next PITH.
> 
> So, maybe what we need to do is take a look at the statistics of who did not make a pen.  Maybe from that information we can set up some entry rules for the next PITH.  Like, maybe the stats will show that the deadbeats were members for less than a week ..... or maybe they had posted only a few times.   We need to see if there is a common denominator.   (Like, maybe they're all from Texas ... kidding!)
> 
> ...





Doc has some great points. 


Here are a few possible "filters" to make sure PITH and other pen swap parings are more credible. Note that I'm suggesting we use only ONE rule just to keep it simple.

1) All participants must have more than "X" number of posts on the IAP (100?).

2) All participants must have been a member of the IAP for "X" number of months (4? 6?)

3) All participants must have at least "X" number of pen pics in their photo album. (3? 10?)

4) All participants must give Lou their credit card numbers to submit a $50 deposit that will be refunded when the pen arrives to it's owner.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 8, 2008)

One more thing - shipping internationally takes time, so if you were involved in a swap with someone from non-US locations, give it a bit more time...

I know my pen hasn't come yet, and the one I sent probably hasn't arrived yet either....so don't jump the gun too quickly...

And yes, Al, I like your suggestion better...


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey, I just had a look at my 'post count' to see what I had (never look at the thing, but there was mention of a minimum post cut-off...), and it looks like I've been here a year!  Hazaa!  Been learning about penturning for a year, and making pens for about nine or ten months now...Man, does time fly! 

Andrew


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry Matt. I can't take pics but I have all the rest of your requirements.


----------



## Nolan (Aug 9, 2008)

ldb2000 said:


> Oh Great !!! I have to make a pen for The Burlmiester? ....why not ask me to do something easy....like making a lasting world peace !!!! :crying:
> Nolan , unless you have something special you would like I have an idea :befuddled: (wish we had a PANIC smilies)


 

I look forward to seeing your creation, thats the best part of these things is to get to see what others are doing with this craft.:biggrin:


----------



## jharvey1309 (Aug 9, 2008)

1jaredschmidt  I am unable to PM you so if you could please send me your info I would gladly make you a pen, and get it in the mail ASAP.  

Jonathan


----------



## gad5264 (Aug 12, 2008)

Butch "ldb2000", you have a PM from me about the exchange.

Grant


----------



## SuperDave (Aug 12, 2008)

*Need your address...*

... OZZY, please PM me your contact info so I can do your replacement PITH. I've sent some PM's but not sure you are getting them.

Thanks!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 13, 2008)

I can make a pen for Leather Man that is not a problem, but I think Leatherman was unable to send his pen and I did not recieve mine from Brent K.  Is Leather Man missing his PITH pen too?


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 13, 2008)

Grant I PM'ed you back with my info , did you get it ?


----------



## rlharding (Aug 13, 2008)

*Doc's Suggestions*

Lou has some very good suggestions and I hope they don't get lost in the pile. I think # of posts will be a very good rule: my pen exchange last year was with someone outside of North America. I did my best to turn the best pen that I could.  After a long delay and some emails I received my pen. It was damaged.  Not in the mailing but in the making.  It was very clear that the blank had a set of indentations from a pair of pliers.  I was disappointed and decided not to do an exchange again.

Prior to teh exchange I had not seen any posting from my partner and have not seen any since then.


----------



## gad5264 (Aug 13, 2008)

ldb2000 said:


> Grant I PM'ed you back with my info , did you get it ?





Butch, I did get it. It will be a few days before I can get this completed. Trying to get my girls ready to go back to school and also my mom is having surgery on Monday.

Grant


----------



## Leather Man (Aug 13, 2008)

Firefyter-emt said:


> I can make a pen for Leather Man that is not a problem, but I think Leatherman was unable to send his pen and I did not recieve mine from Brent K.  Is Leather Man missing his PITH pen too?



Lee,
I e-mailed you today. Did you get it?
Ben (Leather Man)


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 14, 2008)

Nope, I missed them!  I have been putting a lot into the pen mills so I can get the last few finished up now that I have a little free time again!

I sent Brenk K an e-mail and it looks like the trades with Leather Man and I will work out wih Brenk K


----------



## bitshird (Aug 14, 2008)

I just hope we have another one, or a pen swap of some sort.


----------



## jharvey1309 (Aug 21, 2008)

I shipped mine to Jared almost two weeks ago.  I'm sure he must have gotten it by now but he seems to be MIA


----------



## RogerGarrett (Aug 22, 2008)

I contacted Lance and let him know I would help out - and he put Tweetfaip in touch with me - he had apparently been stood up.  We exchanged pens - he sent a very beautiful maple burl fountain pen - I think the one I sent was grenadilla.  

Anyway - I hadn't realized it until reading through these, but Eric received one pen from me, but he had to send out two pens!

The PITH was a great idea - I'm sure after it is tweaked a bit, it will be even more fun on the next round!

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Jarheaded (Aug 22, 2008)

The pen that I sent out still has not made the trip. Andrew, I am hoping it gets there soon, but I am going to start a second (3rd) one anyways just in case.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 22, 2008)

I just sent you an email, Johnnie!  The closed-end Baron showed up this morning, and it's beautiful!  Thanks very much! The post office isn't usually this slow, but the pen I sent to babyblues only got there a short time ago too...

I guess living in the sticks has it's disadvantages sometimes!  

Thanks again, Johnnie! 

Andrew


----------



## Jarheaded (Aug 22, 2008)

WOOO HOOO it made it.(Doing the happy dance, be glad you can't see that)


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 22, 2008)

Jarheaded said:


> WOOO HOOO it made it.(Doing the happy dance, be glad you can't see that)



I'm sure it's equal to the one I did when the pen came!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 31, 2008)

jharvey1309,I got mine about a week ago and it's awesome! Thanks alot! The fit and finish are very nice! I wish I could post a pic but it doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## Nick (Aug 31, 2008)

Lance,
I would be most happy to make a pen or 2 for anyone that did not get a pen in return as promised. Just PM me with a send to address and it will go out the next day!!
It is a shame that some people do not complete their obligation. I received my pen in short order.
Nick
Lakewood, WA


----------



## fyrcaptn (Sep 1, 2008)

*???*

How do you keep things fair? Interesting concept. Unfortunately everyone doesn't subscribe to the 'rules of life' most of us do. It is better to give than to receive, but it IS pretty nice to receive too! 
I don't have a clue my post count. Some people lurk and read and don't say a lot. Some people (like me) probably talk too much/often and say too little.
Fortunately there are some great people on here that are willing to pick up the slack. 
One last thanks for the effort in putting this together and making it work!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, I am just getting back from some much needed time off, and I hate to say it but it looks like Brent K may be out of the contest.  I sent him an e-mail after Leatherman got in touch with him to the same address, but I never got a reply from him or a pen in the mail.  That was going back to August 14th and was the second or maybe third e-mail.


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 1, 2008)

I just realized I never posted here . I got my pens from Grant (gad5264) and they are Beautiful , he was nice enough to send two , one for me and one for my wife (they are posted in the PITH pens photo plog)
Thanks Grant and Thanks Lance for setting this up .
PS; Nolan's pens went out the other day , he should have them by Tues or Wed . I hope he likes them . I sent him the Corian kitless slimline that I posted last week on the challenge thread , as an everyday beater pen , and a very special NON wood pen , as the main PITH pen .


----------



## Nolan (Sep 4, 2008)

Got some pens, thats right plural in the mail and they are both kitless and very nice. Thank you butch and I will try and get a photo up so everyone can see. You can actually see one of them in the kitless pen challenge in the advanced section. Thanks Butch, guys like you here make this a top notch place


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Sep 4, 2008)

FYI, One of our fine IAP members (Nick) has sent a pen to me in the mail...  For those of you who have offered as well, thank you very much!  I wish I could take them all, but that would not be right!  LOL


----------



## jssmith3 (Sep 5, 2008)

I have not received my pen from Jeff-in-Indiana, its obvious he has a lot going on but it doesn't matter cause I have enjoyed this exchange for 3 years now and I get a lot of pleasure from making the pen for the person who receives one from me.  I will continue  to participate in this for as long as this great site has it and would encourage any and all new members to take advantage of this and the great friendships you will get from being a member here.
Janet


----------



## PTJeff (Sep 5, 2008)

As far as using filters to determine eligability to participate in a PITH, i'm all for #2.  
This is because:
1. i dont have 50$, 
2. i don't have a decent camera and 
3. i don't talk much.  

So being a member for a certain time frame seems to be the best criteria so far.  I have paricipated in a few trades so far and if you used any of the other criteria I would not be eligable.


----------

